

JRR Tolkien's Nobel prize chances dashed by 'poor prose' - pwg
http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2012/jan/05/jrr-tolkien-nobel-prize

======
te_platt
Lesson: Enjoy whatever it is you enjoy. I know people who get upset when their
favorite song doesn't make some end of year "best of" list. Don't let other
people decide what you should like.

~~~
a_a_r_o_n
The Feynman Rule.

